# Hedgie Arts!



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

I was doing some doodles, and I just know when I bring Allen home I'll doodle him like crazy but I thought I'd draw up something for HHC members!
If you post a pic of your hedgie and a few words to describe them I'll see what I can do! :3 Wouldn't want to draw a spunky hog as a lazy. 

I need art practice anyway ahaha :lol:


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

No one wants a doodle? :O


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

I would love one! I just can't post pictures from my phone >,< 

I just added some pictures of her to the post "Meet Avery" last night, though! 
Let me know if that works  

Haven't had her for very long but so far she's an absolute sweetheart, she almost seems shy haha. 
She's pretty fearless and hasn't balled up or huffed at us yet. I can't really give anymore of a description since we haven't even had her for 24 hours! Haha. <3


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

What a sweet offer  I'd love a little doodle of my boy Sherlock, who just passed away over the weekend.

This is my fav picture of him 









He was very curious and friendly


----------



## Mirandaaa (Aug 16, 2012)

This is Severus. He is quite the Grump but loves exploring! He also is quite timid

Thank you!!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

NoDivision said:


> What a sweet offer  I'd love a little doodle of my boy Sherlock, who just passed away over the weekend.
> 
> This is my fav picture of him
> 
> ...


Aw Sherlock <3 I saw the memorial.
Again, sorry for your loss.

Ill get doodlin right away evryone, this will give me something to do tomorrow as well as I watch my neighbors puppy.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Such a sweet idea! And I'm always down for doodles! :lol:

This is one of the first pictures I ever got of Thaddeus when I rescued him. He was so little!


More of Thaddy's First Day by sayhedgehog, on Flickr


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Here are Avery and Sherlock!  
Avery:
http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww25 ... yrobot.jpg

Sherlock: http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww25 ... vision.jpg


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you, it's so cute <3


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you!  it's adorable! Haha love the ears!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Welcome : DDD


----------



## Mirandaaa (Aug 16, 2012)

Those are so cute!!! I cannot wait for mine


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

I should have time today to get them done :3


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Sorry for the wait, here is Serverus:
http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww25 ... andaaa.jpg

and Thaddeus:
http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww25 ... dgehog.jpg


----------



## Mirandaaa (Aug 16, 2012)

ahhh!! These are so adorable!! Thank you so so much!! I am printing this and putting it next to his cage


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

All art so far. :3


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Mirandaaa said:


> ahhh!! These are so adorable!! Thank you so so much!! I am printing this and putting it next to his cage


Aww that's so sweet, I'm glad you like my doodles :3333


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Awwwww! Thank you so, so much! I absolutely love it! =D If I post it elsewhere online how would you like me to give credit?


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

sayhedgehog said:


> Awwwww! Thank you so, so much! I absolutely love it! =D If I post it elsewhere online how would you like me to give credit?


Aw thats so nice of you, you can just put my username. :3


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

I posted them on my facebook for art examples, I didnt use anyones user tho so dont worry C:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Litchi:
Diva, grumpy, shy









Tangelo:
Chilled out, welcoming (he was like a dog, he would come out of his hedgie bag when I enter the hedgie room), charmer


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

These are so adorable! Looking forward to seeing any others you draw.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I made mine into my forum avatar. Thanks again


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Karine, your hedgies..........gorgeous! No Division, I wish I had just a wee bit of your talent........ your avatar is wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

NoDivision said:


> I made mine into my forum avatar. Thanks again


Awwww thanks That means so much <3


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

shetland said:


> Karine, your hedgies..........gorgeous! No Division, I wish I had just a wee bit of your talent........ your avatar is wonderful!!!!!!


Ahaha, I actually drew it :3
Would you like one?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

shetland said:


> Karine, your hedgies..........gorgeous!


  thanks!


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

I would love one! This is Osborne.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Gah I keep forgetting, Ive been so busy, Im bringing my hedgie home this weekend ahah.
Ill get them done asap! And clynn, Osborne is ADORABLE


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you! I'm very excited to see a pic of Osborne!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Sorry it took so long, getting my baby tomorrow :3
hope you like!
http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww25 ... Spice1.jpg
http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww25 ... Spice2.jpg


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

ashjac18 said:


> Sorry it took so long, getting my baby tomorrow :3
> hope you like!
> http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww25 ... Spice1.jpg
> http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww25 ... Spice2.jpg


thanks they are lovely!


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

Osborne yet?


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

clynn1996 said:


> Osborne yet?


not yet sorry!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Your doodles are adorable!


----------



## olive2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Love your "doodles". Would you mind making me one when you have a chance? No hurry  This is Hazelnut she is: friendly, curious, snuggler, and is my lil explorer!

[attachment=0:3s8gzs48]405378_267959849981050_498550807_n.jpg[/attachment:3s8gzs48]

[attachment=1:3s8gzs48]559319_267959869981048_18977121_n.jpg[/attachment:3s8gzs48]


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry I havent been arting lately, I had to bring Allen to the vet, he's okay.
Ill get started on the arts right now.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Heres Osborne, 








http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww25 ... nn1996.jpg

and Hazelnut!








http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww25 ... olive2.jpg


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I love your doodles, so cute! Would you mind terribly if I asked you to do one of Thalia? As kind of a memorial, would be really great.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> I love your doodles, so cute! Would you mind terribly if I asked you to do one of Thalia? As kind of a memorial, would be really great.


Of course. :3


----------

